

GameBoy Color Emulator Coded Entirely in JavaScript. - grantg
http://www.grantgalitz.org/PokemonCrystal/

======
duiker101
This seems very interesting, unfortunatly page doesn't load in my iphone 3g,
is it fully functional? Sound and everything? Fps?

~~~
esrauch
It looks fully functional on Chrome 10, but theres something weird with the
sound that makes it click in an extremely annoying way.

------
dshankar
This same link has been on HN three times in the past two weeks, all by the
same person.

Come on ...

